# Assassin's Creed III Hilfe



## M1ghtymage (20. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe alle AC Teile gespielt und bin jetzt bei Teil 3. Dort gibt es aber so viele Neuerungen, dass ich auch nach mehreren Stunden Spielzeit (teaparty schon gemacht) total verwirrt bin, was viele Mechaniken o.Ä. angeht und ich finde auch nirgends Erklärungen. Hier mal meine Probleme:

-Wie funktioniert das Auffälligkeitssystem. Manchmal ist da ein X, dann 2 oder 3. Da steht zwar irgendwas von "1 Person kann sie sehen" aber ich verstehe nicht was das jetzt bedeutet und wie mir diese Anzeige irgendwie helfen soll

-Wo sind meine Waffen? Ich habe in Kisten verschiedene Waffen (z.B. ein Schwert) gefunden, aber es ist nicht ausgerüstet. Ich finde auch kein Item Menü oder sonstiges, beim Händler wird es mir auch nicht unter "Verkaufen" angezeigt

-Wie kann ich neue Händler freischalten, bei denen ich kaufen kann?

-Wie kann ich mehr Assassinen Rekrutieren?

-Wie baue ich das Haus/Grundstück sinnvoll aus und was soll ich herstellen?

-Die erste Kutsche, die ich losgeschickt habe am Anfang wurde gleich überfallen. Was mache ich jetzt?

-Wozu ist der Wurfpfeil?

-Wie bekomme ich genug Geld um mein Schiff zu verbessern?


Mehr fällt mir erstmal nicht ein.


----------



## Mauricius (23. Januar 2013)

Das Ingame-Handbuch kannst du, während eines laufenden Spiels, unter 'Hauptmenu (esc) -> Animus-Trainingscenter -> Handbuch' finden - dort wird dir eigentlich alles sehr gut erklärt.



M1ghtymage schrieb:


> -Wie funktioniert das Auffälligkeitssystem. Manchmal ist da ein X, dann 2 oder 3. Da steht zwar irgendwas von "1 Person kann sie sehen" aber ich verstehe nicht was das jetzt bedeutet und wie mir diese Anzeige irgendwie helfen soll



Neben inkognito (anonym, dargestellt durch einen Assassinenkopf) gibt es 3 Stufen die durch die jeweilige Anzahl an Xen dargestellt wird:

Stufe 1: x
Stufe 2: xx
Stufe 3: xxx

Stufe 1: Sobald sich das (graue) Dreieck über dem Kopf einer Wache gefüllt hat wird diese eine Untersuchung starten.
Stufe 2: Wachen beginnen bei Sichtkontakt sofort eine Untersuchung
Stufe 3: Wachen greifen dich an sobald sie dich sehen

Um eine Untersuchung zu verhindern, kannst du entweder aus dem Sichtfeld der Wache verschwinden, in der Menge untertauchen oder dich direkt verstecken.

Ab Stufe 1 (und erst ab dann!) hängen überall in den Städten (Wanted-)Plakate an den Häusern die du abreißen kannst, um deine Stufe zu verringern. Alternativ dazu stehen dir auch Zeitungsjungen (dargestellt durch ein Symbol mit 2 Xen) und Drucker (dargestellt durch ein Symbol mit 3 Xen) zur Verfügung - diese beiden Optionen aber kosten dich etwas Geld.

Deine Entdeckungsstufe erhöht sich, wenn du auffällig (d.h. NPC haben dich dabei beobachtet) illegale Aktionen (z.b. Mord, Taschendiebstahl etc. etc.) ausführst.



M1ghtymage schrieb:


> -Wo sind meine Waffen? Ich habe in Kisten verschiedene Waffen (z.B. ein Schwert) gefunden, aber es ist nicht ausgerüstet. Ich finde auch kein Item Menü oder sonstiges, beim Händler wird es mir auch nicht unter "Verkaufen" angezeigt



Gute Frage. Dein Inventar kannst du jedenfalls im Animus-Menu (Tab) ganz unten finden. Du solltest dich auch mal im Keller des Herrenhauses umsehen, dort findest du eigentlich ein Rüstungs- und Waffenarsenal aller (deinem Spielfortschritt entsprechenden) freigeschalteten Gegenstände die du verwenden kannst.



M1ghtymage schrieb:


> -Wie kann ich neue Händler freischalten, bei denen ich kaufen kann?



Städte erkunden.



M1ghtymage schrieb:


> -Wie kann ich mehr Assassinen Rekrutieren?



Indem du Befreiungsmissionen des jeweiligen Stadtbezirk (Nord, Ost, Süd, West) erfolgreich beendest und danach mit der Kontaktperson in dem jeweiligen Bezirk sprichst. Um einen schönen Überblick über die jeweiligen Stadtbezirke zu erhalten, öffnest du einfach in einer Stadt (z.B. Boston) das Animus-Menu (Tab) und klickst, links, auf das zweite Symbol von oben (sieht aus wie ein Stern und gleichzeitig stellt es auch das Symbol für Befreiungsmissionen auf der Karte dar)

Einen Zusammenfassung (Legende) aller Kartensymbole findest du, wenn du dein Animus-Menu öffnest und danach F1 drückst.

Es gibt jeweils 3 Rekruten in Boston und New York.



M1ghtymage schrieb:


> -Wie baue ich das Haus/Grundstück sinnvoll aus und was soll ich herstellen?



Damit habe ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt.



M1ghtymage schrieb:


> -Die erste Kutsche, die ich losgeschickt habe am Anfang wurde gleich überfallen. Was mache ich jetzt?



Abwarten und später neu versuchen.



M1ghtymage schrieb:


> -Wozu ist der Wurfpfeil?



Damit kannst du Gegner an dich heranziehen, sie erwürgen und erhängen (mein absoluter Favorit unter den Waffen )



M1ghtymage schrieb:


> -Wie bekomme ich genug Geld um mein Schiff zu verbessern?



Truhen öffnen (Truhen in Forts lohnen sich besonders), Taschendiebstahl, Nebenmissionen erfüllen, Assassinenrekruten auf Missionen schicken (T gedrückt halten und danach bei dem Schriftzug "Aufträge" einen Linksklick auf das Maussymbol machen), Leichen plündern, Handel etc. etc.


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. Januar 2013)

Das hat mir auf jeden Fall schonmal super weitergeholfen. Danke dafür 

Ich laufe jetzt schon seit 5 Minuten durch das Haus aber finde den Keller nicht. War der nicht irgendwie durch einen Geheimschalter erreichbar?


----------



## Mauricius (23. Januar 2013)

Wenn du das Herrenhaus durch den forderen Eingang betrittst, hängt an der Linken Wand gleich der Kerzenleuchter (Geheimschalter). Falls du ihn nicht benutzen kannst, musst du wohl erst noch ein paar Hauptmissionen erledigen (bin mir nicht sicher, ob man ihn von anfang an benutzen konnte).


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. Januar 2013)

Okay, ich werde nächstes Mal mal nachsehen. Ich habe jetzt 3 Konvois und verkaufe fleißig Sachen. Der erste Konvoi wird seit dem ersten Tag als Angegriffen angezeigt und ich kann keine Aktion auswählen. Ich kann auch keinen neuen bauen, da ich schon 3 habe. Wie bekomme ich den slot frei?

Außerdem verstehe ich nicht ganz, wie das mit den Handwerkern funktioniert. Ich kann kaum Gegenstände herstellen lassen, da die Händler oft rot sind und eine Zahl unten steht (lvl des Handwerkers?). Wie kann ich mehr Gegenstände herstellen lassen?


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. Januar 2013)

Also im Gegensatz zu allen anderen Assassins Creed Teilen finde ich den dritten ziemlich beschissen. Es ist alles so kompliziert und schwer zu verstehen. Die Mechaniken sind unausgereift z.B. springe ich ständig auf Sachen, die ich garnicht angezielt habe usw. und das Auffälligkeitssystem ist totaler Müll. Wie soll man denn von seinen 3 Punkten runterkommen, wenn unendlich viele Gegner spawnen. Für jeden getöteten kommt sofort ein neuer Elite Gegner und man kann seine Bekanntheit nicht senken, solange man angegriffen wird.


----------



## Mauricius (24. Januar 2013)

Wenn ein Konvoi angegriffen wird, hast du, zumindest laut den Infos die ich habe, 5 RL Minuten Zeit ins Grenzland zu gehen und den Konvoi vor dem Angriff zu schützen. Hab mich mit Konvois bis jetzt zu wenig beschäftigt als das ich dir sagen könnte woran es liegt.

Handwerker besitzen Stufen. Mit jeder Mission die du für einen Handwerker abschließt, steigt dieser eine Stufe auf (das kann sich über mehrere Sequenzen hinziehen). Wenn ein Handwerker rot markiert ist, dann, wie du selber schon sagtest, fehlt ihm / ihr einfach noch die passende Stufe.

Das Crafting in AC3 ist wirklich etwas unausgereift, allerdings trotzdem zugänglich. Wenn dir Material fehlt, solltest du einfach mal unter den herstellbaren Gegenständen suchen, oft findest du dort so Sachen wie z.B. Nähgarn. Andere Gegenstände z.B. Holz findest du dagegen im Lager - ebenso die Wolle die zum herstellen von Nähgarn benötigt wird.

Die meisten Gegenstände die du herstellen kannst sind nutzlos bzw. kannst du sie wohl per Konvoi verkaufen. Du kannst dir aber auch Waffen, Beutel, Upgrades und Konvois selber herstellen und die auch einen Nutzen haben. Hergestellte Waffen findest du dann im Arsenal im Keller des Herrenhauses.

Konzentrier dich anfangs einfach nur erstmal auf den Verkauf von Biberfell.


Was das Entdeckungssystem angeht:

Du musst halt vor den Wachen flüchten und dich, sobald sie dich nicht mehr sehen können, irgendwo verstecken und abwarten bis sie nicht mehr nach dir suchen. Danach dann entweder vorsichtig Plakate abreißen gehen, Zeitungsjungen aufsuchen oder einen Laden betreten. Wenn du dich auf einen Kampf mit den Wachen einlässt, solltest du schon etwas Erfahrung mit dem Kampfsystem haben. Am Anfang hatte ich auch Probleme mich gegen die Wachen zu behaupten. Du solltest mal das Kontern (E) üben, damit stehst und fällst du, wenn du dich auf einen Kampf einlässt - bei härteren Wachen ist es auch erforderlich erstmal die Verteidigung zu durchbrechen (Leertaste), bevor man wirklich auf sie einprügeln kann.

Es gibt aber auch Gegner (Faustkämpfe) die man so direkt gar nicht angreifen kann. Für solche Typen ist es notwendig die Umgebung zu nutzen (z.B. Werkbänke, Pfosten etc.), um sie erstmal ausser Gefecht zu setzen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. Januar 2013)

Das Kämpfen ist nicht das Problem. Allerdings spawnen unendlich viele Elite Wachen in einem Kampf bei Auffälligkeitsstufe 3 und sobald man nach einer Flucht wieder von irgendeiner Wache gesehen wird kommen wieder alle Elitewachen. Ich versuche jetzt unter Stufe 3 zu bleiben, doch das Spiel macht es einem schwer. Wenn man seine Rekruten zur Hilfe holt ziehen die gleich mehrere Batallione von Gegnern auf sich und sterben recht schnell, sodass ich immer wieder die Elitewachen am Hals habe. Ich denke ich werde jetzt so schnell wie möglich die Story beenden und dann das Spiel ruhen lassen. Es ist mMn einfach zu schlecht gemacht, aber die Geschichte will ich noch erfahren.


----------



## Mauricius (25. Januar 2013)

Falls du Schnellreisepunkte hast (gehe ich doch mal stark von aus z.B. zum Herrenhaus), kannst du dich auch einfach mal - mir nichts, dir nichts - in eine andere Zone porten und danach wieder zurück in die vorherige Zone - und schon bist du wieder anonym.

AC3 bietet mehr Stories als nur die Hauptstory, ich würde dir daher empfehlen AC3 noch eine Chance zu geben und die ganze Sache etwas ruhiger anzugehen. Neben den Haupt- und Nebenquests, gibt es u.a. auch noch Herausforderungen die man bestehen kann.

Da ich nichts von der Story spoilere, kann ich dir ja evtl. zwei kleine Leckerbissen verraten die dich erwarten, sobald du die Hauptstory beendet hast: 1) das Spiel läuft weiter  2) du kannst Pivots sammeln

Bei diesen Pivots handelt es sich um Animus-Hacks (Cheats) die du aktivieren kannst - diese sollten dir das Spiel deutlich erleichtern.


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. Januar 2013)

Also mit dem Konvoi komm ich nicht weiter. Ich bin jetzt in Sequenz 9 und habe alles erforscht. Trotzdem ist nirgends ein Icon des angegriffenen Konvois. Die Zeit ist natürlich auch längst abgelaufen aber er ist nicht zu finden und ich kann auch keinen neuen bauen. Das Problem haben wohl viele Leute.


----------



## Mauricius (27. Januar 2013)

Dann wird das wohl ein Bug sein?

Noch etwas zu den Pivots:

Ich habe mich wohl geirrt. Klar, Pivots können dir helfen ...hinzufügen muss ich aber: das Spiel zu lernen

Mit aktivierten Pivots wird dein Fortschritt nicht gespeichert (was ja auch irgendwie logisch ist), daher kannst du sie nutzen, um den Umgang mit AC3 zu üben - sofern du dich nach Sequenz 12 noch immer rumquälst und AC3 trotzdem eine Chance geben willst.

Kleiner Tipp: Entwaffne deine Gegner im Kampf und erledige sie mit ihren eigenen Waffen (klappt auch wunderbar bei Jägern (Entdeckungsstufe 3)). Leg dir die Faust auf irgendeine Schnellzugrifftaste, entwaffne deinen Gegfner, töte ihn mit seiner eigenen Waffe und wechsel danach (per Tastendruck) zurück auf die Faust und wiederhole das mit dem Entwaffnen.

Entwaffnen funktioniert eigentlich immer und ist daher idiotensicher.

Entwaffnen: Kontern (E) und dann Entwaffnen (Leertaste)
Gegner werfen: Kontern (E), irgendeine Richtungstaste gedrückt halten (W A S D) und danach nochmal E drücken
Verteidigung effektiv durchbrechen: Solange die Leertaste drücken, bis dein Gegner auf dem Boden liegt und danach Linksklick (was zur sofortigen Ausschaltung führt)


----------



## Lancegrim (11. April 2013)

Ohne dich angreifen zu wollen, aber nahezu alle deine Probleme rühren daher das du im Spiel nicht aufpasst. Alles was du geschildert hast wurde dir im Spiel erklärt.

Das mit dem angegriffenen Konvoy ist allerdings wirklich ein Bug, das hab ich auch, der bleibt wo er ist, leider.

Was deine Handwerker angeht, du musst die Missionen für dein Anwesen machen, dann steigen die im Level auf, schalten so neue Rezepte frei ect.

Was deine Stufe angeht, du kannst ruhig auf Stufe 3 gehen, die Stufe kriegst du sooo leicht wieder runter: 

- Wanted Poster abreißen senkt um 1 Stufe (die hängen an jeder 2ten Häuserecke ab Fahndungslevel 1)
- Markstschreier bestechen senkt um 2 Stufen (die sind auf der Map markiert ab level 2)
- Drucker bestechen (deren Shops sind ebenfalls markiert ab Level 3)


Was deine Assassinen angeht... kommt drauf an wo und wie du sie einsetzt. Aber hey mal ehrlich, wenn in ner belebten Stadt, 7 Assassinen Leute abmeucheln, is doch logisch das das haufen Wachen anzieht, oder net? Ich nutz meine eigentlich kaum, schicke die meistens auf Missionen um Geld und Xp zu sammeln, ab und zu mach ich mir maln Spaß wenn ich ein Fort angreife mit denen oder mir langweilig ist in der Stadt, dann dürfen sie mal meucheln. Aber ansonsten machen die das Spiel viel zu einfach ab nem gewissen Punkt.


Was die Elite Wachen angeht, die Jäger oder die Kerle mit ihren 2h Äxten... Einfach kontern und dann deren Deckung durchbrechen, dadurch verlieren die ihre Waffe und dann sterben se wie die fliegen.

PS: Ich weiss der Thread ist alt...


----------

